# Show AMERICAN PRIDE...Buy A MAGA HAT !



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

*Now What !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

Time to put those in a museum, the museum of shame.


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Time to put those in a museum, the museum of shame.


*Poor Poor Rodent.....one day you'll wake up and realize your on the cliff side of the fence.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Poor Poor Rodent.....one day you'll wake up and realize your on the cliff side of the fence.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*That's pretty good.....*

*" Our " POTUS will even help YOU clean up YOUR act.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2019)

*We might just see a " Covington High " special edition hat here soon !*


----------

